# another newb



## Medivixen (Sep 4, 2006)

PCP-IV from British Columbia canada here. 
22 f practicing 3 yrs
Dont really know what to say...if you wanna know more ask away..B)


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi. Welcome to our crazy corner of the world. Anyone caught starting "US EMS vs Canadian EMS" will be rolled in honey and left on an anthill. That's my new rule. :-D

And someone is going to say something about the FUN in dysFUNction... just give 'em a few minutes.


Oh, and don't feed Jon. Except me. I'm Jon too, but not *that* Jon, and it's ok to feed me. I like steak.


----------



## mreid99 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Welcome*

to the forum, from NewBee to another.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome!  There are quite a few of you Canadian folk here 'eh.


----------



## Medivixen (Sep 4, 2006)

^ we are takin over


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to EMTLife Medivixen - we put the *Fun* in Dys*fun*ction!


BWAHAHAHA


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeith. You're not Jon, silly.  

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Medivixen (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

Liese is just mad because she is a terrible RA..lets kids get away with ANYTHING..and walks around in unsat atire


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 4, 2006)

welcome welcome

One RUle you cant feed Jon FM EMT..thats MY Jon and therefore I feed him anyone feeding him will be beaten with a wet switch then rolled in salt....

dont feed the other Jon either hes bad bad bad bad


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Sineath02 said:


> Liese is just mad because she is a terrible RA..lets kids get away with ANYTHING..and walks around in unsat atire



-slaps Keith- Wha chu talkin' 'bout foo? Hush yo' mouf.


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:


> welcome welcome
> 
> One RUle you cant feed Jon FM EMT..thats MY Jon and therefore I feed him anyone feeding him will be beaten with a wet switch then rolled in salt....
> 
> dont feed the other Jon either hes bad bad bad bad





IT PUTS THE LOTION ON THE SKIN!!!


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Fair warning...


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

*haha*


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Dude, that thing's making me dizzy. :wacko:


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Dude, that thing's making me dizzy. :wacko:




Then quit staring at it dingleberry


----------



## Guardian (Sep 4, 2006)

MMiz said:


> Welcome!  There are quite a few of you Canadian folk here 'eh.



What is it with Canadians and their love for US ems websites/forums?  What is it with Canadians and their love for ems?  How can you people stand that cold weather?


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Sineath02 said:
			
		

> Then quit staring at it dingleberry



Shut up. MOOOOOOOOOM!!! Keith's being meeeeeeeeeeeeeeean!!! You cow!


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

Guardian said:


> What is it with Canadians and their love for US ems websites/forums?  What is it with Canadians and their love for ems?  How can you people stand that cold weather?





I wish I had Celine Dion for a wife....I would cook a nice dinner for her then make sweet love as she then sings me to sleep


Yeah sorry not exactly what you are talking about,but she is canadian


----------



## Guardian (Sep 4, 2006)

you have to be in your mid 80s before she will even look at you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.

As far as some of our other members go...


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

Guardian said:


> you have to be in your mid 80s before she will even look at you.





Yes I know this, but I can dream. I mean she looks great for her age, awesome voice. Plus the financial security would be excellent


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> As far as some of our other members go...



Sorry dad...


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 4, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.
> 
> As far as some of our other members go...




Stalker


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 5, 2006)

Sheila: Times have changed
Our kids are getting worse
They won't obey their parents
They just want to fart and curse!
Sharon: Should we blame the government?
Liane: Or blame society?
Dads: Or should we blame the images on TV?
Sheila: No, blame Canada
Everyone: Blame Canada
Sheila: With all their beady little eyes
And flapping heads so full of lies
Everyone: Blame Canada
Blame Canada
Sheila: We need to form a full assault
Everyone: It's Canada's fault!
Sharon: Don't blame me
For my son Stan
He saw the damn cartoon
And now he's off to join the Klan!
Liane: And my boy Eric once
Had my picture on his shelf
But now when I see him he tells me to f*ck myself!
Sheila: Well, blame Canada
Everyone: Blame Canada
Sheila: It seems that everything's gone wrong
Since Canada came along
Everyone: Blame Canada
Blame Canada
Copy Guy: They're not even a real country anyway
Ms. McCormick: My son could've been a doctor or a lawyer rich and true,
Instead he burned up like a piggy on the barbecue
Everyone: Should we blame the matches?
Should we blame the fire?
Or the doctors who allowed him to expire?
Sheila: heck no!
Everyone: Blame Canada
Blame Canada
Sheila: With all their hockey hullabaloo
Liane: And that :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: Anne Murray too
Everyone: Blame Canada
Shame on Canada
For...
The smut we must stop
The trash we must bash
The Laughter and fun
Must all be undone
We must blame them and make a fuss
Before someone thinks of blaming uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus!!!!

SABAZZ!


Ha Ha I had to


----------

